# Denbigh mental Asylum - July 2011



## player62 (Aug 8, 2011)

So - Second post for me and this second visit was on the same day as my visit to Talgarth that I’ve put a post up for also.. Lots to do in a day – but all helped by some reasonable weather and some good banter en route to both venues!

Another great few hours spent wandering the corridors and all made the easier by the fact that we found a very simple route onto site and didn't come across anyone else, or security despite there being signs of workmen having recently been there and a security van parked up front!

The main building despite having been boarded up is still accessible to a point, however the only 2 routes we found lead you directly to areas where the floor had completely collapsed into the basement, so most of our time was spent in other parts of the site which to be fair still has more than enough to see to make it a worthwhile trip!! 

History of Denbigh
Built: 1844 
Opened: 1848 
Closed: 1995
Age: 167 years old 
Abandonment: Main building - 1995, complete site - 2002
Location Type: Psychiatric
Current Status: Being demolished or renovated
Located In: Denbigh, Denbighshire
Alternate Names: North Wales Lunatic Asylum

Denbigh Asylum was the first psychiatric institution built in Wales under the name The North Wales Lunatic Asylum. Constuction started in 1844 and it took four years to complete.

The hospital had many renovations and was extended from 1867 until 1956, by which time the hospital has 1500 live-in patients and 1000 staff.

Many drugs and treatments were developed at this hospital, including malarial treaments, insulin shock treatments and sulpher based drugs during the 1920's and '30's. The early '40's saw the introduction of electro convulsive therapy (ECT) and prefrontal lobotomy treatments.

The end was in sight for Denbigh when in 1960 Enoch Powell visited the site. Soon after the visit, he announced the hospital plan for England and wales, which would see psychiatric care facilities being attached to general hospitals and the introduction of care in the community.

In 1987 a ten year plan was in place to facilitate the closure of the site. it closed in sections starting in 1991, the main hospital building closed in 1995 and the last of the building were vacated in 2002.

In July 2004, The Prince of Wales visited the hospital and delivered a speech detailing his Phoenix Trust, a historic building trust that prevented the structure from being demolished. 

Onto the photos..

The main building



Denbigh Mental asylum (73) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum (71) by KGMJ, on Flickr

Corridor shots - despite how run down this place is - there are still some seriously interesting corridors etc to look around



Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (15) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (51) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (25) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (22) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (46) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (36) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (18) by KGMJ, on Flickr

Rooms - lots of missing and collapsed floors made for some interesting exploring



Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (2) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum (10)_HDR by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (10) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (16) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (23) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (31) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum (39) by KGMJ, on Flickr




IMG_8240 by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (38) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (44) - Vote Ginger by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (48) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum (56) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (50) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (53) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (57) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (59) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (61) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum HDR (62) by KGMJ, on Flickr

Saying goodbye to Denbigh




Denbigh Mental asylum (76) by KGMJ, on Flickr




Denbigh Mental asylum (78) by KGMJ, on Flickr

All in all another great explore – a few interesting moments with the dodgy flooring!! I really can’t stress enough how much care you need to take walking around this place

Hope you enjoyed the photos!

Many thanks


----------



## Janey68 (Aug 8, 2011)

Well, what can I say.....I already loved this place but you have made me fall in love with it all over again. Thanku  your photos are amazing


----------



## scribble (Aug 8, 2011)

The last two look more like a fairytale palace than a seriously derelict asylum. After so many features on Denbigh, you've still found a new angle.


----------



## PaulPowers (Aug 8, 2011)

nice a denbigh report with no beardy 

Would have been nice to have a little less hdr but great report


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 8, 2011)

Wow! Cool piccies! I love the panorama shots. We were there last Monday and couldn't get near the front of the building because of the demo crew sadly but we did do the morgue and the chapel. There will be nothing left soon at the rate they're pulling it down. What HDR program are you using please and is it easy to use?


----------



## kathyms (Aug 8, 2011)

*asylum*

what a fantastic place, i cant say how much i love these old buildings. brill report thank you. as for the hdr i dont like it especialy if its over done but these were fine. thank you.


----------



## robbie1003 (Aug 8, 2011)

good to see the old lady again, the best place i have ever visited, cant see her lasting mutch longer without protection. ok its well documented site, but lets face it a fantastic place to see with yourown eyes. great report, personally prefer seeing without all the camera effects but thereyago. cheers.


----------



## rectory-rat (Aug 8, 2011)

I love it, especially the pano shots, and the HDR shows it in a different and rather interesting light for me...
Thanks for sharing 

-RR


----------



## smiler (Aug 8, 2011)

I’m not keen on HDR either, but each to their own, I enjoyed you report and pics, Thanks


----------



## Em_Ux (Aug 9, 2011)

Denbigh looks like a cracking explore!


----------



## nelly (Aug 10, 2011)

Oooh, a pano fest, I like it!!!!

Seriously good photos but with a without the HDR for me too, sorry 

Quality apart from that though!!!!


----------



## b0bb13k (Aug 10, 2011)

*Fantastic pics.*

Love your pics  a small group of us went for a vist yesterday, the site looks like a war zone and it looked like they had started ripping the place down with machinery . Great buildings what a waste. O and there was no sign of the beard and his grizzly which was a relief as this was part of are first outing photographing decay


----------

